# Modbus - Adressierung der Holdingregister



## kralli (9 Oktober 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

Beim Inbetriebnehmen mehrerer verschiedener Teilnehmer am Modbus, bin ich auf folgendes Problem gestossen.
Mein Master (S7-200) kommuniziert mit einem Slave (Mitsubishi FU) in dem er das Holdingregister 40009 mit entsprechenden Werten beschreibt.
Ein anderer Master kommuniziert nur mit dem Slave wenn ich das Register 8 anspreche.
Tatsächlich wird im Busprotokoll auch in beiden Fällen nur die Adresse 8 angezeigt.
Wird innerhalb des Modbus hier mit "zweierlei Maß gemessen"?
Kann mir jemand erklären wie sich das mit den Holdingregistern verhält?


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Oktober 2007)

die "40" steht für "Read Analog Input Registers" ( http://www.simplymodbus.ca/FAQ.htm#FC )
Ob 8 oder 9 (also das Zählen bei 0 oder 1 beginnt) ist herstellerabhängig.


----------



## kralli (10 Oktober 2007)

Danke für den Link, hat mir weitergeholfen.


----------

